# Elsass Carpodrome



## Daniel1983 (7. März 2020)

Hallo, 

man sieht ja öfters Videos in denen in sogenannten Caprodrome geangelt wird. 

Würde gerne mal einen Ausflug zum Method Feedern an so einen See machen. 

_Finde leider im Internet absolut nichts_. Falls jemand eine Adresse hat wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gerne via PM. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Vanner (7. März 2020)

Da wirst du einen Blick über die Grenzen tätigen müssen. Niederlande, Frankreich, Polen u.s.w.. Die Carpodrom Regeln sind derzeit nicht mit deutschen Regeln vereinbar.


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. März 2020)

Hallo Vanner, 

ich weiß, deswegen habe ich gezielt nach Teichen im Elsass gefragt. 

Gruß


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2020)

IST DER ELSASS NICHT MEHR DEUTSCH?!


----------



## Vanner (8. März 2020)

Dann gucke mal hier rein.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. März 2020)

Carpodrom geht tatsächlich nur im Ausland! Leider !
Ähnlich geht's zB. Auch in Zwillbrock und im Harz !
Wenn da auch das teudsche Fischereigesetz mal wieder für individuelle Lösungen sorgt 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2020)

Hi,
was verstehst du unter "Carpodrome"? Meine Def. ist, ein Teich/See mit einem überbesatz an Karpfen bis 3 kg, die mit feineren Ruten und viel futter befischt werden und anschliessend wieder zurück gesetzt werden.

Vanner
danke für den link, aber vermute die fische sind dort etwas groß für die kopfrute


----------



## Vanner (9. März 2020)

Ja klar sind da große Fische drin. Sollte mit Method Feeder aber auch gehen., zumal da nicht nur Riesen drin schwimmen.


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2020)

Methode Feeder ist klar, dass man welche fängt, aber das ist in meinen Augen nicht unter der eignetlichen definition carpodrome zu verstehen. daher habe ich auch nochmal nachgefragt...


----------



## Waller Michel (10. März 2020)

In einem Carpodrom sind halt auch C&R nicht nur üblich, sondern manchmal ist der Umgang sogar vorgeschrieben und klar geregelt! 
Abhakmatten Pflicht, teilweise sogar Schonhaken etc .

LG


----------



## Daniel1983 (10. März 2020)

Aber so richtig Adressen sind Mangelware, ist echt schwierig was zu finden !


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2020)

eigentlich ist es recht einfach was zu finden! Auch in Deutschland gibt es die ein oder andere Möglichkeit an Teichen zu fischen, die einen sehr guten Bestand an Karpfen haben. Musst halt sagen was du willst!


----------



## Waller Michel (10. März 2020)

Er sucht halt ein Carpodrom ,das gibt es in Deutschland offiziell nicht!  Die Betonung liegt allerdings bei offiziell 
Der Lac du Der in Frankreich, der entspricht dem. ...falls sich da nix geändert hat, in den letzten Jahren! 
War selbst länger nicht mehr dort !
Wenns Deutschland sein soll, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben würde ich mal Zwillbrock ins Auge fassen oder hier im Harz gibt es auch eine Anlage nur überlege ich seit Tagen wie die heißt  ??????
Mehrere gibt es auf jeden Fall in Holland und Frankreich! 

LG Michael

Nachtrag : jetzt habe ich es " la motta Seen "


----------



## Andal (10. März 2020)

Carpodrom ist da, wo der Besatz entsprechend ist und wo man Carpodrom draus macht. In D also praktisch an jedem Vereinsweiher nach dem Frühjahrsbesatz. Der wirkliche Unterschied macht sich dann höchstens in den Preisen und den Bedingungen rundherum bemerkbar.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. März 2020)

Carpodrom hat dann halt auch keine Forellen Störe etc im Teich und immer C&R


----------



## Andal (10. März 2020)

Alles eine Frage der persönlichen Verhaltensweisen und der Auswahl.


----------



## Daniel1983 (10. März 2020)

Suche ja was grenznah im Bereich Elsass. Vereinsweiher mit Frühjahrsbesatz hab ich auch vor der Tür, nur würde ich gerne mal woanders fischen.


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2020)

Ursprünglich kenne ich es, dass gerade die Franzosen nach der Saison den Teich ablassen und die karpfen entnehmen und sich mega freuen, dass es leute gibt die Geld zahlen und noch die Fische fett füttern.
Meine mich noch erinnern zu können das es Anlagen gab wo man eine bestimmte Menge an Futter verfüttern musste!!


----------

